

Show HN: How to Get into a Programming Bootcamp - nezaj
http://www.codecampguide.com/

======
nezaj
Author here. I graduated a programming bootcamp in 2013. After graduation I
worked for a startup for about a year and half. I had a lot of fun and made a
bunch of money. Now I'm traveling thorough Asia. I've coached several friends
on how to get in and decided to put the time and make a guide out of it.

~~~
dawnstra8
That is cool. Are there specifc bootcamps that you think people should avoid?
Have you thought of running your own bootcamp inside of just writing a guide?

~~~
nezaj
There are a few camps that come to mind. But it's possible they have changed
since.

However, I do have some tips on how to choose a good one. Generally the bad
bootcamps will fail at the things I list here.
[http://www.codecampguide.com/blog/2015/3/23/choose-the-
right...](http://www.codecampguide.com/blog/2015/3/23/choose-the-right-
bootcamp)

I'm currently traveling around the world so I have no desire to run my own
camp. Would rather help people as best I can from my laptop :)

Feel free to reach out if you have any other questions!

